# Great Pyrenees Golden Mix



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

The rescue I volunteer for just got in a two year old Great Pyrenees Golden mix! He looks almost exactly like those English Cream Goldens people in the states are starting to breed now. I am going to go with hubby and the kids this morning to look at him again. I have a question though, I saw some pups in the pet store a few months ago that were the white/cream goldens. They were beautiful but my first instinct told me they could not possibly be full bred golden, they were just too big and fat plus their coats didn't quite look and feel like golden puppy coats. They were too fuzzy. I'm thinking the breeder possibly bred in some great pyrenees to get the coat color. Has anyone heard of breeders doing this in the states? I think this could be the case with this dog I'm going to see. He was a breeder turn in.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Pyrnees are great dogs. Good luck.

I don't believe the breeders in the states cross breed here. At least not the reputable breeders. That said no good breeder would sell their pups in a pet store. They screen very carefully the people they place their pups with.

My puppy was very light colored and she had super fuzzy fur. People would try to tell me she wasn't a pure bred. I would just laugh and think her champion parents would beg to differ!

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't have an answer for you, but good luck with your decision !


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Michelle4 said:


> Pyrnees are great dogs. Good luck.
> 
> I don't believe the breeders in the states cross breed here. At least not the reputable breeders. That said no good breeder would sell their pups in a pet store. They screen very carefully the people they place their pups with.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with you that no good breeder would sell their pups in a pet store which is why I think those pups were cross bred, they didn't look like any of the American goldens I've ever seen. Everyone knows there are tons of BYB's here that may try to pull a scam such as this. Why would someone sell imported English goldens in a petstore? That's why I think those pups were cross bred just like the one I'm looking at today at the rescue. The fact that he was turned in from a BYB makes me think this is going on in my area, unless he was the result of an accidental breeding.


----------



## momto3 (Jun 1, 2008)

my friend had a golden/gp mix...what a big awesome wonderful dog he was. i say go for it! please post a pic!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

momto3 said:


> my friend had a golden/gp mix...what a big awesome wonderful dog he was. *i say go for it! please post a pic!*


I second this


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ask the pet store to see the paperwork and if you can write down the information on where they came from and if there is AKC paperwork to see that. Then look up the info online. You may get your answer that way. I know some of the little english puppies can be very fluffy and stocky. 
Good luck with the new dog working out for your family. I think we need some pictures to oooh and awww at.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

There was a discussion here awhile ago regarding golden/pyr mixes, most were not too keen on the mix. I however think it would make for a great dog. I own a golden and have helped rescue a bunch of pyrs. Check to see if the dog at the rescue has double dewclaws on his hind legs, dead giveaway for the Pyrenees. Good luck:wave:


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby is very pale and as a baby she was VERY stocky and fluffy 
I shall try and get a piccie


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I went to see him again and I'm going to foster him!!! They will meet tonight. The kids and I just fell in love with him! I just hope he works out (with hubby) and we can adopt him, but him finding a good home is all that matters. He is a big sweetheart! We weighed him and he's only 80 lbs. Petfinder doesn't have a picture of him up yet but I will get some ASAP. The only problem with this guy is he wants to sit on chairs. The rescue has a folding table and folding chairs in the waiting room and when I brought him out he hopped right up and sat right at the table like he was ready for dinner! :uhoh:


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

This is NOT the dog I'm adopting but just imagine him being 80 pounds heavier with more of a golden retriever face and eyes.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Ask the pet store to see the paperwork and if you can write down the information on where they came from and if there is AKC paperwork to see that. Then look up the info online. You may get your answer that way. I know some of the little english puppies can be very fluffy and stocky.
> Good luck with the new dog working out for your family. I think we need some pictures to oooh and awww at.


 I wish I would have thought to ask for the paper work but I didn't. This was months ago. I was more concerned about the one puppy with the horrible cough. I made the woman put a "resting" sign in her cage. She was so sick. The next day I went back to the store to make sure they were taking care of her and she was gone, returned to the breeder. I felt so bad for that poor pup. The pups I saw at the petstore looked very much like the ones in the youtube video.


----------



## momto3 (Jun 1, 2008)

can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing pics too! I bet he's gorgeous.


Tiffany


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

If you go to petfinder.com and type in 46835 for the zip and golden retriever pyrenees he's at the Pet Jamboree. They should have pictures up of him soon. The owner of the rescue is on vacation this week and no one has a digital camera. I will take my own (with my cell phone) when I get him home but I don't know how to upload them.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If you look at my signature, Brady is curled up with my late Great Pyrenees Goliath. He was almost thirteen in that picture. The Great Pyrenees is an awesome breed, they are very loyal and protective of their families. They love children. A Great Pyrenees should never be off leash, they most of the time will not come when called. They think for themselves.

I would be very curious what a Golden / Pyr would be like. Are you sure that the puppies in the pet store were part Golden? Some Pyrs are white and red, the red color is very similar to a light/medium goldens coloring. Good luck with the fostering, and I want to see pictures. I would love to get another Pyr!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> If you look at my signature, Brady is curled up with my late Great Pyrenees Goliath. He was almost thirteen in that picture. The Great Pyrenees is an awesome breed, they are very loyal and protective of their families. They love children. A Great Pyrenees should never be off leash, they most of the time will not come when called. They think for themselves.
> 
> I would be very curious what a Golden / Pyr would be like. Are you sure that the puppies in the pet store were part Golden? Some Pyrs are white and red, the red color is very similar to a light/medium goldens coloring. Good luck with the fostering, and I want to see pictures. I would love to get another Pyr!
> 
> ...


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

I checked but no photo yet.
CONGRATULATIONS THOUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How wonderful


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I have eyed the Great Pyrenees for a number of years. They are beautiful dogs.


----------



## Krystle (Jun 17, 2008)

Aw HeartofGold, I'm jealous, I've looked at Golden/GP mixes as much as I've looked at purebreds. They're so pretty and what a perfect blend of two awesome breeds.


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a Golden that is white like a polar bear, sometimes when I have walked all three of my Goldens together people will ask me if he is a great pyranese because they are not use to Goldens being white.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

^^^^ I could definitely understand the confusion..... they certinly look an awful lot alike.


----------



## ruby pearl (Jun 2, 2010)

My beautiful Ruby Pearl, b-day 2/19/2010, arrived to me in RI by way of driven transport from TN on 5/28/2010, from a rescue site called Critter Cavalry Rescue. She is a Golden/Pyrenees. Regardless of the pro/anti opinions concerning how this breed happen to come about...she is our baby!! She has all the personality of both breeds, and I love and welcome every one of them. Ruby is now about 30ish lbs, has that long haired-powder puff light tan coat with the worry brows and the dew claws. I am looking forward to watching her grow. We accept our human children as they come, why not our 4 legged children.


----------

